# France reasonably priced vet wanted



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi i am still trying to find where in France between caen and Calais there is a recommended decent vet that wont charge a ridiculous price, someone must have found one.

John


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We paid €34 on the 2nd January this year at the Etaples vet for Rory's tablet, thorough examination and Passport stamped - is that about your expected price range or too high?

The same Vet charged €44 in July last year.

There is a recommended Vets list at the 'Sticky' post 'French Vets List' near the top of this page.

Also downloadable more detailed lists can be found by looking in 'Resources', at the top of this page, then click on 'Useful Downloads' - and you'll find it there.

Prices shown on the lists are all from August last year and should have come down by now as the Vet has less to do.

Please let me know if you do visit a Vet and find what they are charging this year.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We often use Forges les Eaux.

€26 for one dog Springer Spaniel if you provide your own Drontal. (& Frontline which is no longer required.)

That was Oct 2011.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Ollevier et Osset in the main square in Montreuil sur Mer. 09 77 37 42 34. We've used them many times. It used to be E50 including the tic treatment. I assume it would be less now. We were charged E39 earlier this month, that was a vet in Broglie which may be a bit out of the way for you.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*cheap vets*

Hi
Your not going to believe this, but right in front of my screen I've got a card for the vet we used near to Merville and she was really accomadating, I can well recommend her. The price was about E30 and you can park outside.
The lady vets name was HERRMANN (miss)

Clinique veterinaire de Merville Franceville Plage
7 avenue de Paris
14810 Merville Francoville Plage
Tel: 02 31 81 00 13 (you will need the French code.
douzle-franceville-veterinaires.veto.pro

Its dead easy to find, and if you need directions give us a bell

Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

gillnpaul - was that price 2011 or 2012?


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks for the replies did you pre book or just turn up ?

john


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We pre booked as the vet was on farms during the day, but I reckon you could just turn up, although they might say come back at 6pm. It's a good idea to have an overnight near the vet, both that I mentioned do. Broglie has an excellent aire, Montreuil has a year round site.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The whole things a rip off.
I only paid 35Euros per dog in mid France on 3 occasions last year for the treatment then required including full examination which didn't seem too bad. Now however we have pay whatever the vets like for them to put a couple of tablets down the dogs throat which we can do ourselves. They must be laughing all the way to the bank ,literally. No wonder the French find us so amusing.
Shame on the British government for allowing DEFRA to keep this restrictive rule. If you read the documentation that DEFRA used to support their insistence on keeping the worming restriction within the EU its not actually that convincing.Perhaps thats why the UK is one of only 2 or 3 countries that have retained it.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

BrianJP - The whole things a rip off.

We know it's a bl**dy rip off - but the only way to get your pet back from France is to visit a Vet and pay up.

It's finding the cheapest Vet that's the problem and that's why 'The-Cookies' are asking the question.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*vets*

Hi

That price was last years price, but instead of giving Ben (the mutt) an injection, she used a tablet, and our tick n flea treatment.

As far as booking, we were riding around on the scooter, and checked at the reception where the vet was. We then called in to see her and to ask if we needed an appointment, she was very easy and would of seen us straight away. We went back to the campsite, picked up the mutt and went to see her.....simples !
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> BrianJP - The whole things a rip off.
> 
> We know it's a bl**dy rip off - but the only way to get your pet back from France is to visit a Vet and pay up.
> 
> It's finding the cheapest Vet that's the problem and that's why 'The-Cookies' are asking the question.


I know that but just thought it was worth making the point.
However any vet is going to charge at least 25Euros plus medication so surely its not really worth driving miles out of the way to save a small amount of money . Your own listing must show many vets in the area requested by the original post


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Brian JP it does show many,but having minimal french speech i dont want to walk out of there 100 euros lighter if one down the road does it for 30 euros.
i will drive 10/15 miles to save £50



john


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Vets at Forges Les Eaux charged 36 euros for 2 dogs last August - own meds taken.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Vet*

My experience of French vets is, the nearer the port the more expensive. Having had to take our dog to the vet in France for things unrelated to the pet passport (sprained leg for example) I would have no hesitation now in just looking for the nearest vet in whatever village/town I was in. The thing for us is we never quite know where we are going(we dont even know which country till we start driving) so knowing about vets in advance isnt much use. The first vet we used for non-related passport stuff was in a small town in the Pyrenees. Excellent English speaker, thorough examination and meds and bandages about 15 euros' the second vet in the Ardeche, non English speaking vet but between all the staff we managed to understand each other, again buttons for treatment. Compare that to the passport service which was very expensive by comparison near the ports. The new rules makes it so much easier to go to any vet away from the port.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

feeblecat - The new rules makes it so much easier to go to any vet away from the port.

You're right - virtually any Vet in France, and throughout the Continent, is now worth using with the new five day time scale.

Please post any Vet you use this year and I'll update the Vet's List as often as possible.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

gillnpaul - is the info on this Pdf document correct for the Vet in Merville?

If not could you let me know please.


----------

